# Something on my Creeping Fig ?



## Devi (May 24, 2006)

Hi guys !!

I was getting ready to cut off all the dead pieces and make
cuttings of the healthy pieces, and I noticed this stuff all over
it. It looks like really, really, tiny spiderwebs. It's yucky.

I had a small creeping fig from a terrarium plant dealer, but
it died, probably because the spot I had it in was too wet.
I was lazy enough not to order another one; but I saw some
big pots of it at Home Depot, and grabbed the healthiest
looking one. I've had it for two weeks, haven't planted it yet,
and none of it has died except for what was already dead at
the store. I'm not sure if the fuzzy stuff has grown more since
I got it or not... I haven't looked all that closely at it.

I was planning on washing all the leaves and roots on the
cuttings before I put them in the vivs, 'cause I'm sure Home
Depot used fertilizers and whatnot. I don't feel great about
using it anymore after seeing this, though. Any help would
be muchly appreciated ! Thanks guys, and yes, I am finally
almost done with my Exo-Terra. :roll: ... Yes, it took me this long !


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like your fig has a case of spider mites. If you look closly at the underside of the leaves you might notice them crawling around. The best wat to get rid of spider mites is with plenty of humidity. They love dry warm conditions but hate to be wet so you could either toss the plant and get a new one or rinse it off really good a few times and put it in your viv. The humidity inside your viv should be too high from them to live. 

One thing to check for is other things like mealy bug or scale on the plant before you use it. Plant pest usually only attack stressed plants and will tend to "gang up" on one plant. More often than not I find multiple pest attacking an individual plant. If you don't see any other pest, It should be ok to use.

Justin


----------



## Devi (May 24, 2006)

Spider mites ? Disgusting !! :? I'll have to check for mealy bugs and scale...

Thanks so much Justin !!


----------

